# Electrical Problems



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

I just bought a 2002 SE-R Spec V about two months ago and I was wondering if anyone else was having similar problems with there car. My problem is this: when I am driving down the road all of the sudden my lights will start flashing, the horn will honk and my hazards will come on. This will happen on and off and then it will stop and the car will act like there is nothing wrong at all. The other problem I have been having is my turn signals will blink really fast at first and then they will slow down and then speed back up.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

your car is posessed by the devil... that is the funniest thing i've ever heard, the horn starts honking and the lights start flashing... I'd pay to see that!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

That would call for a dealer visit!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

toss holy water on it in the sign of a cross then don the attire of a voodoo witch doctor and do some funkedified dance whyle chanting in tongues, if that doesnt work take it to the dealer point at it and say "*FIX* "


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I took my car to the dealership so that they could take a look and tell me what they think the problem is you won’t believe what they had to say. They told me that when you plug a cheap phone charger into the auxiliary plug that is between the seats the plug emits a signal or frequency that will interfere with the electrical system in the car and that is what is causing my car to do the things that it is doing. They said that this will happen in all of the Nissan cars. If any one else is having the same problem please speak up.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

That sounds reasonable. Cars used to have a big problem with cell phones in general because older car's electronics are not well insulated.

Anyway I have used a cell phone charger from Nokia and it works fine. The reason you could be getting affected even though you car has better insulation is because you are plugging your cell phone right into the 12v system.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I am also using a nokia cell phone as well so any suggestions for correcting the problem.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Is the charger itself also the OEM nokia?

If it is a nokia charger is it the charger meant for your exact phone model?

Beyond trying a differant charger I would not be able to suggest anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Yo I've heard of some stories but shit kid u got a fucked up car. Odds are that it was built on a friday, when some billy bob wanted to go home and forgot to double check somethin. Have u tried a priest?

voracho


----------

